# Preaching programme



## jambo (Aug 30, 2008)

I would be interested to know what sermon series is currently being preached in your church. (Or series that is about to begin) In our church we begin next week a series on Acts 16-20 and the significant cities where the church grew.

I would also like to ask pastors what series they have preached on in the past that was a particular blessing to you personally. I would also be interested to know which series has had the biggest impact on your church.


----------



## Solus Christus (Aug 30, 2008)

Currently our pastor is working through the book of James (spent about a month and are now going into the 3rd chapter). This actually is a little break from the long (very long) series he has been doing in Romans.


----------



## PastorSBC (Aug 30, 2008)

Not too long ago I finished up a series from Romans 5-8. 

Now I am getting ready to start a series on Gen. 37-50 on the life of Joseph.


----------



## jambo (Aug 30, 2008)

jambo said:


> I would be interested to know what sermon series is currently being preached in your church. (Or series that is about to begin) In our church we begin next week a series on Acts 16-20 and the significant cities where the church grew.
> 
> I would also like to ask pastors what series they have preached on in the past that was a particular blessing to you personally. I would also be interested to know which series has had the biggest impact on your church.




I forgot to add: for those who are not pastors, what series meant most to you?


----------



## JimJr (Sep 1, 2008)

We are currently preaching through the book of 1 Corinthinians.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 1, 2008)

Last night I completed the book of Genesis which I began in Jan 2007. The series comprises 34 messages (I wasn't preaching every week when I began it and I have dealt with various other issues in 'one-off' messages from time to time)

It has been a great blessing to me personally - and I really hope to others too. The great theme of 'future hope' is very popular with my largely aged congregation.

Godwilling we will study Galatians next.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 1, 2008)

Good stuff Jonathan...


My Pastor is currently using the Revised Common Lectionary and preaching through Matthew...


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 1, 2008)

Our pastor has just begun the 2nd chapter of 1 Peter, (1 Peter 2:1-3 yesterday) in a series that he began in mid-April.


----------



## jonmo (Sep 1, 2008)

Tim Keller did a series (something like 22 weeks) on Wisdom from Proverbs a few years back. I found that extremely helpful. Proverbs is such a rich text for many subjects (including Wisdom) but often times it is easy to come away from the book feeling you left a lot of meat on the bones. I found Pastor Keller's series very helpful in pulling together the many strands through Proverbs into a coherent series on key areas where we need to use wisdom (anger, envy, repairing relationships).


----------

